# Adopted a 6 month old today



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

I adopted a 6 month old GSD today. She is a pure bred, apparently an 80 year old couple abought her and then kept her outside and never paid any attention to her. 

Here is the breeder
Randy Rankin

Sire Nitro Mercury Lewis
DN19283501 (12-10)

Dam Holly Von Vissering
DN23287104 (12-10)

I tried looking up the dogs but nothing came up, could someone tell me if she is bred well. It doesn't matter to me, I am more concerned about hips etc... I was told the owners paid over 1000 for her, but I don't think that means anything.

Anyway she is very sweet and loving dog. Makes me feel good to rescue a her. Our family loves her and will give her a good home. She spent her first day with us celebrating our 3 year olds b-day and she had a great time.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Aww, she's so pretty! What's her name?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi, She is so cute. You're awesome for adopting. Whats her name?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Neither parents are in the PDB. Surprised a breeder would sell to an 80 yr old couple(I know, flame me for that statement
She is a cutie, looks like she is breathing a sigh of relief in her new home!!


----------



## wildflowerink (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on your new pup!! She is gorgeous!! She looks very well proportioned to me and I love her coloring!! What did you name her?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations: She is a very pretty girl.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats, she is beautiful. I am sure she is going to be very happy.


----------



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

The girls named her Princess. 

I tried to get a good pic of her, maybe I will try tommorow. She seems big for 6 month old female, even though she is a very thin, her front legs are thick and her paws are huge.

She is a very sweet girl and she follows me and the girls all over. Only one problem. The couple kept her locked outside the house and I brought her home and she pooped 4 times in each room in our house. I am guessing she is not house broken, even though one person told me she was, and another said they didn't think so. Can anyone tell me how to train her, I am worried because she is 6 months old and with young puppies it's much easier. 

The people I adopted her from drove all the way up from Paris Texas with other resuce dogs. I asked why they would drive up to Colorado to adopt her. They told me they wouldn't adopt in their area because that's where all the resuce dogs come from. 


Anway, does anyone know what are those numbers under the sire and dams name? I thought that meant they were registered.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Princess is a totally cool name for a GSD. Good luck with the pottie training.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks like the Dam came from this kennel, breeder of German Show Lines:
German Shepherd Breeder in Texas, German Shepherd puppies, German Shepherd adults, Imports, Trained German Shepherds


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

These are the grandparents of your dog, on her mothers side. (Holly von Vissering)

Holly's father
V Falko von der Jahnhöhe - German shepherd dog

Holly's mother
SG (US) Zohra Von Schneiden Fels - German shepherd dog

Someone should be able to take a look at these and give you some feedback. You'll be able to see what some of her ancestors looked like. 

I can't find anything on the sire.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Holly is West German showlines - with the parents untitled apparently...her mother Zohra is from a breeder in TN, Jeff Lund and Pat Kennedy - and Zohras father, Wick was a stud dog at Drache Feld for several years, and retired to live with a family as a personal companion dog - I met Wick a few times...

She's a lucky pup to get adopted so young and have a chance to be a family dog without being passed around....she is not too old to crate train and housebreak - same process as a baby puppy.

Good luck and congratulations!

Lee


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on Princess. She is a cutie!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

She is adorable congrats. On house training just take her out every 2 hours exactly, say go potty repeatedly, and give her a treat the second she does. If she doesn't go put her in the crate for another 30 minutes and try again. She'll get it fast at that age


----------



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

Thank you , I'll try that. She pooped in my house again, That makes 5 times since I brought her home today. How much can a dog poop in one day???

I tried puttin gher out but she just stands and looks at me. For being a former outdoor dog, she doesn't seem to want to go outdoors.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe she held it while transporting? Get her on a good kibble that she absorbs and she'll only go a few times a day....raw and 1x a day and it will be the size of a tootsie roll!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

looks like the partying tired her out!!! she is very cute and a lucky girl that you came along, that's for sure. being a former outdoor dog might be _exactly_ why she doesn't want to go outdoors, lol.

what a sweet little princess...you'll get her housetrained in no time.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is very very pretty! all the pooping could be because of stress at the moment

Treat her as you would a puppy, I would also go outside with her..She's lucky to have found you and vice versa


----------



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

I have been taking her out every hour or 2 hours, she has bad diarrhea! So that doesn't help. I let her sleep on the bed last night until she woke up then I put her out. After that I put her in the crate and let her out every 2 hours until the morning.

I put cat bells on her because this way I know where she is in the house and have prevented her from pooping 2 times! So that's worked out well.
Taking her out this morning to buy her some things and to pay for her training class that starts on Friday.

Everyone who I wan run into on the street and my family just love Princess, she seems to have a lot of charisma. I am over the moon about her and I know she will be happy being part of our family and having Hammy pass away recently, she will probably be super spoiled for while.

The only problem is my Husband HATES the name princess, he complained that when we takes her out to parks because he thinks people will look at him as he yells out for Princess and everyone expecting him to be wearing hot pants, a pink scarf carrying a man purse. 
Personaly I think he is over reacting, she is a female dog. Last night I tried looking for some good german females names that he wont feel so embaressed about. I am open for suggestions if anyone has any. Apparently her orginal name was Honey but she doesn't respond to it. So renaiming her is not a big deal at this point.


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

If we had not called Stella,... Stella our second choice would have been Phoebe!!!
love that name especially for a sweet girl!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

What about calling her GRACE.....after all, if it wasn't for the "grace of God & helpful rescuers"...she would not have found you and your family.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

How about Pringles? Sorta sounds like Princess, but not!


----------



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

My Husband did some reserch and found some info on Princess's Father Nitro Mercury Lewis.
Nitro's father was known and the ladies man of the south,Big Bubba Bodine from the Kennel Get er done!

Here is the their logo


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> Neither parents are in the PDB. Surprised a breeder would sell to an 80 yr old couple(I know, flame me for that statement
> She is a cutie, looks like she is breathing a sigh of relief in her new home!!


Not going to flame you. Some breeders just want to sell dogs. 

Boaz's breeder had an 80 year old man want to adopt one of Boaz's littermates. She didn't actually say "no", but she kept trying to discourage they guy and I guess he finally came to his senses.

She's looking like a happy camper!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

WildCherry said:


> The girls named her Princess.


A great name. I call my female Princess all the time. Probably more often than her real name.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

WildCherry said:


> The couple kept her locked outside the house and I brought her home and she pooped 4 times in each room in our house. I am guessing she is not house broken, even though one person told me she was, and another said they didn't think so. Can anyone tell me how to train her, I am worried because she is 6 months old and with young puppies it's much easier.


If she's been living outdoors all this time, that explains why she's not housebroken. How could she be? It's actually easier to housebreak an older puppy because they have bowel and bladder control that baby puppies don't have yet. Look in the puppy forums, there are lots of threads about how to go about it, but for starters you should keep her in sight at all times unless she's crated, which is where she should be if you aren't able to watch her. If you can see her, you'll be able to catch her sniffing around or starting to squat, and either run her quickly outside. The bell is a great idea, but until she's housebroken she shouldn't be out of sight and far enough away that you'd need the bell to know where she is. 

Are you using an enzyme cleaner on her accidents in the house? If not, she can still smell where she's gone before, even if you can't, and she'll be attracted back to those places again. When she potties outdoors are you praising her enthusiastically and giving her a small treat reward?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

WildCherry said:


> For being a former outdoor dog, she doesn't seem to want to go outdoors.


I can't blame her, poor thing. She's had enough of being outside, and is probably afraid that she will be left there


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

for housebreaking, crate training can do wonders. no joke. not to mention being crate trained helps immensely if she has to stay overnight at the vets office for anything. also get her on a feeding schedule to help you figure out when she's going to need to go potty. If you have to restrict water like to help housetrain too thats okay. Give her a certain amount of water a few times a day until she's reliable in the house and then you can up it until she has full free water access. Naturally more energy spent will require more water given. She's a beauty. Glad she found you! Good luck!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is gorgeous!! Thanks for rescuing!


----------



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

We ended up naming her Princess Xena. My husband is trying to get the girls to call her Xena. She also seems to like the name.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Xena is a cool name! Congratulations on your sweet baby and thank you for adopting her!


----------



## GSDWisher (Oct 31, 2012)

If I could only be so lucky! Congrads to you! I would name a female "Kyah" or "Kiyah" "Kieah" either way you spell it ...Ki ah...LOL
I'm still looking after 3 years for another "heartdog" like my Vice was.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

This is a three year old thread


----------

